# Help! can any Aussie members recommend a good dog food?



## doodlebug (Oct 13, 2012)

Hi, Im new to posting but have got a lot of great info from this forum! BUT...I'm having trouble finding a good commercial food for my 5 month old vizsla...have tried three so far and she still has runny-ish poos, and is fairly skinny..she has been vet-checked and I'm told it's just a matter of finding the right food. My beautiful vizsla was on a balanced meat/veg diet when he was with the breeder, but i just don't want to go down that path if I can find a good commercial food...any thoughts/advice would be appreciated!


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Ozkar,

where are you, I see you are online. Can you help doodlebug?

My suggestion would be raw meat and veg - that would sort the poos out in a flash, but appreciate that is not always practical for everyone.

Bye the way welcome to the forum and do post some pictures of you pup.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

doodlebug,

I had hoped that Ozkar would have seen your email as he is a very highly respected member of the forum and he lives in Melbourne - so would probably be familar with the dog foods available in Aussie.

You could find a post from him on the forum (there are lots) and PM him - I am sure he would be able to help you.

Good Luck.


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

Doodlebug,

Are you in touch with your breeder? It's likely that some of your pup's littermates or siblings have found something that works for them. That would likely be the best place to start. Please don't be shy just because you have switched from breeder's regimen. 

Good luck!
v.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

I tried three times to post a reply last night HM. Not sure why the internet wasn't playing ball with me??? I've paid the bill and all..........  

To the original poster, welcome. Try Taste of the wild. Or if in the eastern Suburbs of Melbourne, try a home made product called Biletsi. I used to get it from the produce place on Wellington Rd in Lysterfield.


----------



## doodlebug (Oct 13, 2012)

Thanks so much for all your advice! ozkar, definitely off to Lysterfield first chance I get to get some of that food you mentioned..and thanks from Dougal too, my 19-week-old Vizsla


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Glad you two Aussies finally made contact, and that Ozkar was able to help you.

Love the picture of Dougal... are you also in Melbourne?


----------



## doodlebug (Oct 13, 2012)

yes, I'm in Melbourne, although don't see many other vizslas out my way..have wanted one forever 'tho, and so happy to finally own one..although in reality, i think he owns me!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Doodlebug, yell out if you would like a puppy playdate. I'm not working at the moment so am flexible with times. I know some great places to walk the pups too if your in the eastern Suburbs. I'm near Ferntree Gully FYI.


----------



## doodlebug (Oct 13, 2012)

Ozkar, a doggy playdate would be good..Dougal, the Vizsla would enjoy it, as well as the kelpie-cross who would like getting a walk away from the dog-park..we are in the Dandenongs so not too far at all..could you fit in a walk before/after christmas? either is fine with us


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Sure Doodlebug, send me a PM whenever your up for it. Where in the Dandenongs are you? We walk the mountains regularly. Looking forward to meeting Dougal and Mr. Kelpie. Both mine are lovely well behaved well socialised highly energetic pups. Should be a hoot.....


----------



## Monika (Aug 14, 2013)

Hi doodlebug, I'm not sure if you are still looking for food. I have just become a very proud owner of a vizslaxkelpie. She was very thin and had diarrhoea. That was 7 weeks ago. She is very good now with healthy weight. There is a brilliant dry food from 'Black Hawk' they are no preservative, noGmo and have a lot of good things in there. I'm feeding partly this, also fresh chicken necks. I used a probiotic for 4 weeks. You can also get a product from 'Vet's all natural'. You can buy it already made up with meat or do what I do. I buy the grain mix(has all the goodies in it, like garlic, seaweedmeal etc.) and buy ground meat or anything you think is good and mix it up myself, portion it and freeze it.
I have two other dogs that never touched dry food, but they both love the black hawk. Just a tip so, the puppy one is really only good if your dog is thin otherwise i feel they put on too much weight. They have a chicken and a fish one which are both very much liked by all my dogs. Mine are a bit pickier with the lamb.
I hope that still helps you. I also have a family of cats which we raised from a stray cat. They grew up on organic dry food and chicken necks. Since they tasted the black hawk they won't touch the other food anymore.


----------

